# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Как изменить название форума Ip.Board 3.0.5

## HAKER

Прошу прощения если вопрос не в тему, но я перелопатил уже пол нета и не могу найти как изменить название форума Ip.Board 3.0.5 отображаемое на главной странице и в title. У меня отображается название такое: *Hack Version IPB* 
Я все облазил и не могу понять как его изменить на название моего форума...
Я понимаю что нужно изменить эту строку *<title>Hack Version IPB </title>*, но не могу найти где.
Помогите кто может, я уже замучился искать!
Заранее спасибо.

----------

